# Omondos UML Plugin in Eclipse integrieren funktioniert nicht



## Djini (24. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Problem mit Eclipse Version 3.0.1). Möchte gerne das Omondo Plugin integrieren aber irgendwie nimmt Eclipse das nicht an. Habe die Schritte auf der Seite von Omondo befolgt, also zuerst EMF installiert und dann UML. Wenn ich mir nun die Plugins anschaue dann steht da nichts von Omondo. Er übernimmt schon ein paar UML Plugins aber nicht die die ich brauche, um UML Diagramme zu erstellen aus meinem Quellcode.

Weiß einer von euch vielleicht Rat?

Ich komme echt nicht weiter habe es auch schon mit -clear probiert   

Gruß
Djini


----------



## elmato (24. Juni 2005)

hast du auch alle anderen benoetigten plugins?
du brauchst GEF, EMF, UML2 in den richtigen versionen? sonst schau mal in eclipse errorlog ob da was steht und/oder bei Manage Configuration, evt, ist was nicht aktiviert. Welchen Milestone benutzt du?


----------



## Djini (24. Juni 2005)

Ja hab alle Plug Ins. Werde nochmal alles zu Hause in Ruhe checken. sitze nämlich gerade auf der Arbeit, hab hier keine Zeit. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich die richtigen Versionen habe.
Was meinst Du mit Milestone?


----------



## elmato (24. Juni 2005)

z.b. 3.0.1 M1 es gibt gleube ich 7 Milestones, ist sowas wie versionen, hast du auch gecheckt ob die die richtigen Build versionen der plugins hast?, dann ansich funktioniert das Omondo plugin sehr gut...


----------



## Djini (25. Juni 2005)

Also bei mir steht nur 3.0.1 in der Info.
Ich habe die richtigen Versionen installiert. Hab die genommen die bei Omondo stehen


----------



## elmato (25. Juni 2005)

und was sagt dir das errorlog von eclipse?
hast du die omondo jar genommen?


----------



## Djini (27. Juni 2005)

Ja ich habe das .jar File genommen.
Der Error Log von Eclipse spuckt keinen Fehler aus


----------



## elmato (27. Juni 2005)

tja.... also das enzigste was mir einfaellt hast du auch diese eclipse version?
Eclipse 3.0.1 Build R-3.0.1-200409161125? ansonstenm, kann ich dir nur raten entpacke eclipse noch mal in ein anderes verzeichniss und versuch es da noch mal(neuinstallation..)


----------



## gerritka (27. Juni 2005)

Wenn du Reverse Engineering (Vom Quellcode zum UML Diagramm) mit Omondo machen willst benötigst du die kostenpflichtige Version davon. In der Free Edition is das abgeschaltet.


----------



## Djini (27. Juni 2005)

Hm okay ich werde nochmal alles neu draufpacken.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## elmato (27. Juni 2005)

@gerritka das stimmt nicht, ich habe die freeware version und ich kann revers engineering machen ...


----------



## gerritka (28. Juni 2005)

Oh ja da hab ich mich wirklich vertan. Das war dann glaub objektiF 

 Naja was aber in der Free Version fehlt ist die Unterstützung eines Source Code Management Systems , aber danach war hier natürlich nicht gefragt...


----------

